# Sending sample to Beltsville Bee Lab



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Dadant has an AFB test available .......

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=716&osCsid=43a127fc5d5141bcfe36f8b66d5c8922

Hope it is negative!


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

The wait can be from 1 to 4 weeks on samples sent in. I would get ahold of your state inspector or an older beekeeper and ask his opinion. Be sure and tell him what you might have so he doesn't contaminate his equipment.
It does sound like AFB but seeing is better for a proper diagnosis.

Clint


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like AFB to me also. If you take a toothpick and pull out the brown contents of the cell and they stretch out for an inch or so, you can be fairly certain it's AFB.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Look up the Holts milk test in "The hive and the honey bee" and you can do your own, or you can buy the kits from the various suppliers.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Thabnks MB. I didn't know where to reference the holts milk test, but I know I have outlined it several times in the forum.

I have good copies of the holts milk test, the pettis test, the sugar shake procedures and a few others i'm sure. Maybe a section for such a listing here on the forum could be added for these. They are great for field testing, but typing them up every time is a pain.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm fairly certain it is AFB, I took Bill Troup's class at HAS, and it looked and smelled the same except the cappings hadn't sunken. So I think I caught it fairly early.

I did do a search Sunday, and read up on the Holts milk test, and considered the kit from Dadant. But what I really want is a cut and dried answer, and I wouldn't trust my own results.

So for now, the hive is "quarantined", and I'm going through the rest thouroughly. I'll pull the sticky board tommorrow(3 days).


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Isolate that hive and treat it as infected.

Seal any cracks and reduce entrance to prevent robbing.

Don't pull any honey or supers,both will carry spores.

Quarantine any hives you may have worked after working that hive.Hive tools are the fastest way to spread AFB.I had to learn the hard way.

Throw away that hive tool or sterilize it in the fire when you burn the hive.Wash your bee suit.

Check with your state inspector,you may be able to test at the state level.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I was right, unfortunately. It even has a "moderate tolerance" to Terramycin.

Kudos to Beltsville for the quick results(10 days)!

Time to flick my Bic


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear the results........ was it isolated to one colony?


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I would agree that if you think it is AFB it is until you prove its' not and act accordingly. Spreading enough AFB by your hive tool would take a major effort as it takes a large amount of spores to infect a hive. As stated before Dr. Shiminoko (formerly of Beltsville) states every hive has some level of AFB spores and infection happens when the spores reach a certain level and usually when some other factor (hygenic behavoir genetics, other pest/disease)impact the hive. Clean and wash your hive tool with soap and water and make sure you do not have any infected wiped on your suit or gloves (although they won't impact either) just as a safeguard. Van Eaton's studies indicate there is no evidence of foulbrood infection being caused by infected equipment (other than combs with scale)and infected honey so that is what you need to safeguard against. It is extremely important to know if the AFB you're dealing with is TM resistant if you plan to use it as a preventative although it is completely possible to save the bees ( if legal in your state) without the use of any drugs.


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

I found a few cells in another colony, I shook the original one onto foundation and burned the frames after extracting the honey.

I haven't got to the second one yet, but will shortly. And ALL frames are staying with "their" colony until I'm satisfied I've eliminated it.


----------

